# How many cups in 15.4 lbs?



## Titan_ (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm planning on feeding Titan a half kibble half raw diet. I'll be feeding him N and D Quinoa Functional Skin and Coat Duck. The max size they have is 15.4 lbs. I'll be feeding him about 2 cups a day. 2 cups in morning and He will get raw at night( sometimes he'll get kibble At night so sometimes 4 cups a day) How many cups are there in that size bag and how long would it last?


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Google says there are 4 cups to a pound.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

One way to find out is to take a cups worth of kibble in a baggie and go to any store that sells food scales and test the scale out. I would rather do that than try to figure out the mathematical conversion


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

A cup of what? Mass and volume are not the same thing. But kibble should be comparable in weight so find another kibble that gives servings per bag and figure it that way.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

According to Farmina's site and the feeding guidelines for that food the math is as follows:

15.4 lbs = 6985.322 grams
1 cup = 105 grams (per Farmina)
6985.322 / 105 = 66.526

So there are approximately 66.5 cups of food in a 15.4 lb. bag


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> A cup of what? Mass and volume are not the same thing. But kibble should be comparable in weight so find another kibble that gives servings per bag and figure it that way.


would actual kibble size matter if using a comparison with another brand? I fed my boy N&D before going raw and their kibble size even for large dogs was a bit smaller than the kibble that I was feeding my girl.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

yes kibble size will matter. most bags will tell you how many cups are in that bag.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. Size matters. You can fit more gravel in a cup than pebbles.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

This is all giving me an idea for a fun physical science lab- but yes volume per pound varies quite bit- think gold, vs. Styrofoam. Which will take more volume to reach a pound?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol

Look at all the engineers over thinking this.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

How much does a pound of feathers weigh? :hammer:


----------

